# Wood Chewing?



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

Both of my pits would prefer chewing on pieces of wood over playing with a toy...how can i fix this? the older of the 2 has now started chewing on my house (yes..my house)...is there some sort of spray we could put on the yard and the house that is non-toxic to animals? 

Thanks :roll:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Try bitter apple spray. Dogs hate the taste and it really works


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

OZ you stole my line lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> OZ you stole my line lol


What can I say... learned that line a few times from ya :wink:


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

r they puppies??? they tend to do that when theyre pups but get out of that habit once they get older....well at least mines did


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

If my dog REALLY wants to chew on some wood for some reason, I point them in the direction of a nice, big stick. One that comes from a tree. Correct them when they try and chew on furniture, moulding, baseboards, cabinets, drawers, doors, window sills, and always provide something OK for them to chew on with some praise to go along with it. 

A puppy will be a puppy, you just have to show them what's ok and what's not.


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

there a bunch of different sprays but idk their names:hammer:but i seen them at a pet store one time


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

hahah..you have a wood chewer too? Indi has chewed my kitchen chair and grabs any wood chip she can find on walks. They have a lot of different bitter sprays at petsmart..I would try one of those.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

My dogs hate vinegar so I just spray that on there. I also use the apple bitters spray. Both work great!


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

i have a spray called bitter barrier all it is, is diluted tea trea oil


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Something else that is alittle fun (well to me). My shih tzu use to chew the back porch all the time. Well I ran the water hose through the front door and into the kitchen and hid at the window. Everytime he put his mouth on the porch I blasted him....LMAO


It took about three days and I never saw any signs of him doing it again. Now he digs holes all over the yard. Guess how I'm gonna try to fix that................hehehehe


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Something else that is alittle fun (well to me). My shih tzu use to chew the back porch all the time. Well I ran the water hose through the front door and into the kitchen and hid at the window. Everytime he put his mouth on the porch I blasted him....LMAO
> 
> It took about three days and I never saw any signs of him doing it again. Now he digs holes all over the yard. Guess how I'm gonna try to fix that................hehehehe


BUST OUT THE HOSE!!! :rofl::rofl:

I put cayenne pepper in Chino's three digging spots and he has not tried since. This was 3.. 4 weeks ago?


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

hahaha good stuff Roxy, I use a squirt gun...very portable lol


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> r they puppies??? they tend to do that when theyre pups but get out of that habit once they get older....well at least mines did


Yes...both puppies.

Zion (our blue boy) is almost 8 months and just started doing all of these "bad puppy habits" just recently tho..within the past month. He started the whole chewing on the house..and now he is digging in the yard. I thought this happened at an earlier stage of puppy-hood..guess I was wrong :hammer:


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks for all the help everyone! i will look into the sprays at petsmart..and thanks staffdaddy..i have heard of cayenne pepper..that would work great for the digging zion has started doing also


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

What, no running the water hose through the house?


Joking...LMAO


----------



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

RUCA.AND.ZION said:


> Both of my pits would prefer chewing on pieces of wood over playing with a toy...how can i fix this? the older of the 2 has now started chewing on my house (yes..my house)...is there some sort of spray we could put on the yard and the house that is non-toxic to animals?
> 
> Thanks :roll:


oh lord our pup just n the past week has torn off 2 pieces of wood under our porch 4 a chew toy!!!! i came outside 2 bring him bk n and couldnt find him and flippin turns out he was under the house eating the house!!!! so much 4 having a good foundation 2 grow on lol!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey Ruca didn't you say that ya'll recently got the other pup? Do you think Zion is acting out in his own way to get the attention back... good or bad.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I have a wood chewer 2 he will be 1 year on thursday July 16th
This is his crib








And this is what the chewer looks like.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

RUCA.AND.ZION said:


> Yes...both puppies.
> 
> Zion (our blue boy) is almost 8 months and just started doing all of these "bad puppy habits" just recently tho..within the past month. He started the whole chewing on the house..and now he is digging in the yard. I thought this happened at an earlier stage of puppy-hood..guess I was wrong :hammer:


Dont feel bad my dog eats my house too, and I just spent 3K on getting it painted this year, I literaly caught him knawking on my wood clapboard, these dogs love wood of any kind, it not funny, but it is , wish I had something else to add to help


----------



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> I have a wood chewer 2 he will be 1 year on thursday July 16th
> This is his crib
> 
> 
> ...


looks like u got a vicious one there!! lol 2 cute!!!


----------

